# Day 36 And No Kits...



## TheRabbitNewbee (Nov 17, 2015)

So I got a new doe about a week ago and she was supposed to give birth on thursday. She looks very much pregnant. Would the stress from the move cause her to give birth later or do you think she just didn't get pregnant? The breeder i got her from said she bred her morning and night and let them "go at it" for a while to ensure she got pregnant. What do you guys think?

Edit: she was a proven doe so there is no way she is infertile. i saw the litter she had that was just weaned when i went to get her, and there were 7 healthy kits.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 17, 2015)

not sure, it's possible that she isn't pregnant.  Maybe give her another day or so and see.

@Samantha drawz, @Bunnylady


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 17, 2015)

I dislike the idea of moving any pregnant does due to un necessary stress on them but I'd say it's a good chance if she's acted stressed out at all. And then another thing would be possibly she's just late. I've had some go extra late . And then she could have gained weight if she's on a different food. Many options.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 17, 2015)

Just cause she accepted the buck doesn't mean she got pregnant. I would Rebreed if no bunnies by Thursday.


----------



## TheRabbitNewbee (Nov 17, 2015)

ok, thanks to all! i guess ill wait till thursday and if she has not kindled ill rebreed.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 25, 2015)

Did she end up having any bunnies?


----------



## TheRabbitNewbee (Dec 3, 2015)

No, i really dont know what happened i guess she just wasn't pregnant...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 3, 2015)

Aww!


----------

